# تحذير هام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



## خاطى ونادم (24 فبراير 2009)

كما تعرفون في الاونة الاخيرة انتشرت لاب توبات مزودة بكاميرا غير متنقلة , ونعلم ان البعض منكم يفتخر بهذه الكاميرات . 



لكل من يقرا هذه المعلومات الخطيرة ان يحكي ويخبر رفاقه عنها للاهمية . ما لا يعرفه غالبيتكم , انه انتشر مؤخرا برنامج خاص يشغل الكاميرا بالمسنجر او السكاي بي دون ان تعرف انت ذلك , الشخص الذي يمتلك البرنامج يدخل على ايميلاك , حين تكون كاميرتك مغلقة ويشغلها , والادهى انه حتى الشخص الذي لا يقبل شخص لديه البرنامج , بامكانه تشغيل كامير تك عن طريق الرسالة الفورية , وهي ميزة في مسنجر بلاس . 


ومن هذا المنطلق نقترح عليكم التمعن بهذه المعلومات التي قد تحدث مع اي شخص منكم .. فلذلك احذروا وحذروا !!! 

شاب يبلغ من العمر 21 سنة , ترك المسنجر مفتوح في اللاب توب الذي يمتلكه وبه كاميرا اصلية في اعلى الشاشة, وبالصدفة وهو يستبدل ملابسه !! ما هي الا لحظات حتى سمع صوت المسنجر المالوف , وقد كتب له شخص معين 'كيف حالك؟' .. ولم تمضي الا دقيقتين , حتى قال له نفس الشخص , اريد ان تشاهد هذا الفيديو , فقال له الشاب حسنا !! واذ به يرى نفسه وهو يستبدل الملابس وهو شبه عاري !! فطلب منه الشخص 'الحقير' ان يدفع له مبلغ معين مقابل عدم نشره للفيديو ما يسبب له فضيحة كبرى . المهم ان الفيديو مهدد بالانتشار , وكله بسبب كاميرا اللاب توب , التي يتم تشغيلها بدون علمك وانت في الغرفة . فلذلك الرجاء الانتباه وتحذير الاقارب والاصدقاء من الظاهرة التي قد تصل الى غرفكم وصالونات بيوتكم , لذلك تعالوا نمنعها قبل ان تصل. ولتجنب الوقوع بمثل هذا المازق المدمر , يرجى تغطية الكاميرا بورقة او علكة او فكوها او كسروها . .......... فاحذروا اعزائنا .. احذروا ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى كتييير على الحذير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي التحذير


خاطى ونادم​*


----------



## كرم العراق (25 فبراير 2009)

انا اصلا اشتريت لابتوب بدون كامرا ارخص و احسن


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على التحذير


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا  على الحذير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +pepo+ (25 فبراير 2009)

هو فى ناس بالحقاره كده 
ربنا يوقف مع عبيده
ميرسى يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو
انا بس قولت انبه عليكم علشان تاخدوا بالكم
ربنا يحمى كل اولاده​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا مايكل

ربنا يحافظ على كل اولاده​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 فبراير 2009)

برافووووووو يا كرم
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا جوجو
ربنا  يباركك اخى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 فبراير 2009)

الناس اشكال والوان يا بيبو
وكل واحد وطبعه
ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الحذير

ربنا بعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mr.hima (27 فبراير 2009)

دي خطر بجد شكراً على الموضوع مع اني معنديش لاب توب اصلاً ..هههههههه​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههه
ماشى يا هيما
ربنا يبركك اخى​


----------



## الانبا ونس (28 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ليك بجد حاجة تقلق جامد ميرسى ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا حبيبة الانبا ونس
ربنا يباركك اختى ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي التحذير
ربنا يحمي ولاده​


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 مارس 2009)

*باعتقادي ان الذي يستخدم برامج الهاكر في ايذاء من حوله *

*هو شخص غير مسيحي *

*شكرا علي الخبر*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

ميرسى جدا على التحذير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

امين يارب
شكرا ااااااااا يا بيشو
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

ممكن يا صليب
الله واعلم
ميرسى لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

ميرسى حبيبتى
شكرا يا سويتى
ربنا يباركك اختى ​


----------



## stop&go (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي التحذير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك اخى ستوب ، جو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## volcano (14 مارس 2009)

كلامك صحيح بس فى ناس بتحب المنظرة فربنا بيعاقبها


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر
اية يا فولكانو  انت شمتان ولا ايه
هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك اخى ​


----------



## volcano (14 مارس 2009)

لا اصلى  ياسيدى انا معنديش لا لابtop ولا لاب down


----------



## volcano (14 مارس 2009)

ده الكمبيوتر بتاعى مبيعرفش الا انا وبس لو حد غريب صورنى مش هيسيبه هههههههههههه


----------



## milad hanna (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا على التحذير وربنا يستر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا فولكانو
يالا يا سيدى وربنا يكرمك بلاب توب بس ابقى افتكر التحذير بقى
وافتكر انى انا اللى قولته وهاتلى لاب توب معاك
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا ميلاد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mr.hima (6 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يسترها علينا .... 
بس انا معنديش لاب توب


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مستر هيما
خلاص نبه على اللى معاهم
واهو تكسب  ثواب فيهم
هههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا​


----------



## megaman (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على التحذير وفعلا الموضوع ده بيتكرر كتير فى النت...
ربنا معانا وننصح كل معارفنا واصدقائنا ونواجه المشكلة دى...​


----------



## Ferrari (7 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لكي خاطى ونادم على التحذير

وواجب اننا نحذر 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
​


----------



## SALVATION (7 يوليو 2009)

_فعلا يمكن فتح اى كام او مايك بدون طلب منك عن طريق  النت_
_من الافضل فصلهم عن الجهاز نهائى_
_شكرا كتييير للتنبيه_
_يسوع يحمى كل اولاده_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يوليو 2009)

امين يا رب
ميرسى يا ميجا مان
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يوليو 2009)

اكيد طبعا لازم نحذر 
ميرسى لمرورك يا فيرارى 
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يوليو 2009)

صحيح اى خدعة ممكن تحصل عن طريق النت 
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسى يا تونى لمرورك
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## milad hanna (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا التحذير وربنا يستر على اولاده


----------



## بنت المسيح (19 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع بس اللى عندة المسنجر والكاميرا بس عاملة اوف لاين كدة ممكن اى حد يفتح الكامير من عندة فى اى وقت​*_


----------



## noraa (19 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر  للمعلومة


----------



## frenzy55 (19 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي ليك علي التحذير 
قبل الغاس ما تقع في الراس​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

بس المعروف ان دى حاجة موجودة فى الماسنجرات القديمة بس


----------



## خادم مهدي الأمم (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على التحذير ​


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا على التحذير*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أغسطس 2009)

امين يا ميلاد
ميرسى لمرورك
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أغسطس 2009)

بصى اختى الرب يعنى
انتى خلي  كاميرتك دايما مغطاة ولا تفتحيها الا للضرورة
وربنا يحمينا
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أغسطس 2009)

على ايه يا نورا
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أغسطس 2009)

على رايك يا فرينزى
ربنا يرحمنا
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارفة صدقنى يا ملاك بس انا حبيت انقل الخبر للتحذيييييييييييير
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى يا خادم مهدى الامم
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى يا مجرد عضو
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## alger (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على التنبيه و التحذير​*


----------



## متيكو (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا عالتحذير


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جدا للتحذير*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (29 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## bisho8 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك يا صديقى على التحذير الهام


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمشاركتك يا مسيحى جديد
ومبروووووووووك لوجودك معانا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا بيشو
وشكرا لمرورك​


----------

